# UQM Technologies AC motor/controlers



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

caspar21 said:


> has anyone had any experience with
> UQM Technologies AC motor/controlers ?
> 
> they look like a good replacement for end user
> ...


Hi cas,

Last I heard, UQM won't sell to you. Need to be an OEM. I think they make a quality product. Never used one, but have seen reports with good results. Single piece quotes were very expensive. Well above ACP.

See http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/bmw-bi-moto-ev-project-28287p4.html

Regards,

major


----------



## caspar21 (Apr 8, 2009)

thnx for the reply.. ugh. another good product that is useless to the DIY EV converter.


----------



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

caspar21 said:


> thnx for the reply.. ugh. another good product that is useless to the DIY EV converter.


If it makes it urt less, their 50KW-75KW package was quoted to me for over $25K.
________
Samciganik


----------

